# Modern day punji sticks



## og-mtb (Sep 23, 2018)

Nice touch.

I'm assuming these will be cut off at some point but until then, hopefully some newb won't flop over the side and impale themselves.


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

Looks like a beautiful wall, but yeah that might be a bit of a hazard leaving those sticking out like that. Where is this? For some reason Skyline near Napa is what jumped to mind.


----------



## og-mtb (Sep 23, 2018)

roughster said:


> Looks like a beautiful wall, but yeah that might be a bit of a hazard leaving those sticking out like that. Where is this? For some reason Skyline near Napa is what jumped to mind.


Good eye. It is at Skyline and replaces the old ever-eroding railroad tie steps heading North from the lake on Chaparral, just after the gee out. They were a fun challenge but this is going to be more sustainable.


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

Stop trying to sanitize the trail. If a newb can't ride through the all-threads without getting impaled, they need to work on their skills. /s


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

All-Threads Matter!


----------



## twd953 (Aug 21, 2008)

Rock said:


> Stop trying to sanitize the trail. If a newb can't ride through the all-threads without getting impaled, they need to work on their skills. /s


Looks like an IMBA trail. In the old days, those all threads would have been turned up 90 degrees and sharpened to a point.


----------

